# desde las 8 a las 9



## jeterinmicipen

Como se dice en rumano lo siguiente :

Desde las 8 de la mañana hasta las 3 de la tarde
Desde el Lunes al viernes
desde madrid a Barcelona se tardan 3 horas en coche

Multumesc.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

De la 8 dimineata pana la 3 ziua
De Luni pana vineri
De Madrid la Brcelona se ajunge an 3 ore cu masina


Estaría bien así?


----------



## alinapopi

Hola,

a) de la 8 la 3 (se entiende que es de día si se trata de horarios, que supongo que éste es el contexto);
b) de luni pana vineri;
c) de la Madrid la Barcelona se ajunge in 3 ore cu masina  (esto no tiene que ver con el contexto, pero dudo mucho que sólo sean 3 horitas...)

Saludos,
Alina


----------



## blacksheepcris

Voy a matizar un poco la primera frase: _de la 8 dimineata pana la 3 dupa amiaza_. En cuanto a la segunda, Alina lo ha escrito bien: en rumano los días de la semana se escriben con minúscula.

Un saludo


----------



## alinapopi

Hola, Blacksheepcris. También se pueden poner las partes del día, pero insisto en que, al tratarse de horarios de administraciones, etc., es suficiente con poner las horas (nadie trabaja de 8 de la tarde hasta las 3 de la madrugada en un Ayuntamiento, por ejemplo...  ). Ya sabes, en Rumania hay cosas que simplificamos mucho...

Saludos.


----------



## blacksheepcris

alinapopi said:


> Hola, Blacksheepcris. También se pueden poner las partes del día, pero insisto en que, al tratarse de horarios de administraciones, etc., es suficiente con poner las horas (nadie trabaja de 8 de la tarde hasta las 3 de la madrugada en un Ayuntamiento, por ejemplo...  ). Ya sabes, en Rumania hay cosas que simplificamos mucho...
> 
> Saludos.



Tienes razón, pero como no especifica de qué tipo de horarios se trata, hay que mencionarlo. Por si las moscas... 

Un saludo


----------

